# Hanging my first small exterior Monday AM, stoked!



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

So stoked to finally be hanging my first 26, 4'x8' sheets of brown board on Monday morning!

Double layer 5/8" firewall, 9'-17' peaked sidewall.

I'm gonna start with a 12" rip for the first layer, stacking off the ground horizontally.
First layer will get screwed to the OSB every 24" with 1 1/4" screws.

Second layer will start with a full sheet standing up on the ground.
After the first run of stand ups is done I'll go back to horizontal for cutting my peak in easier.
It will be screwed off every 12" with 1 5/8" screws.


I'll take some photos and I plan on timing myself so wish me luck!
(Friendly betting on how long it will take is encouraged haha.)
I'm shooting for 2 hours, roll out, hang, and screwed off.


Anything special I should know about exterior board?

EDIT:
All done!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

should go fairly quick, just be careful that brown board is HEAVY!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

just tac on your 1st layer,5 or 6 screws to hold it,completely screw off on 2nd layer,goes a bit faster,just saying as little screws as possible on 1st layer,maybe u can go stand ups 1st then lay down,been a long time since I've done this job (18 yrs) manufacturing specs may speculate their not recommended to stand up,exposes butt ends to elements ,I sorta remember there had to be over lap of joints by 6 inches minimum ,let us know how she went


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

All done! It went fairly quickly except I had to hang off of ****ty, off brand Perry's.
That effing triple off angle at the top was a b!tch!

Conclusion, brown board is cake.
It ended up only being 22 sheets, and it took me 3 hours with 20 minutes or so of waiting on the carpenters for various things and having to re-cut an off angle.


----------

